# SJW as passengers?



## mountan (Apr 14, 2017)

I drive for both Uber and Lyft and have been noticing a lot of Lyft pax seem to be SJW and get too easily bent out of shape from normal conversation. Has anyone else noticed this? I recently saw the youtube video about the hula hoop and just want to know other drivers thoughts. I drive in Raleigh, NC. I am thinking of dumping Lyft because of it.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

OK. I'll bite. SJW=Single Jewish White?


----------



## mountan (Apr 14, 2017)

LOL, Good one, it means social justice warrior


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

mountan said:


> LOL, Good one, it means social justice warrior


This is a new one to me. Can you explain the identifying characteristics of the "SJW" pax for those that haven't heard this acronym before? Also....do you have a link to this 'hula hoop' video?


----------



## mountan (Apr 14, 2017)

Its better to look it up on google. Usually a female liberal with huge sense of entitlement but can also be a guy. Almost always a lib and gets offended easily.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

mountan said:


> Its better to look it up on google. Usually a female liberal with huge sense of entitlement but can also be a guy. Almost always a lib and gets offended easily.


I googled 'Hula Hoop SJW' and it came back with this:


----------



## mountan (Apr 14, 2017)

that is the video but its not me. I have just been getting a lot of sjw lately


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I drive in Raleigh as well and don't have any issues other than the usual cheap or drink pax. That video has been out for a while and clearly she is a disturbed overbearing a hole. As long as you don't discuss politics or religion, most rides are fine.


----------



## mountan (Apr 14, 2017)

i dont bring either of those up.


----------



## Markeezee (May 1, 2017)

mountan said:


> I drive for both Uber and Lyft and have been noticing a lot of Lyft pax seem to be SJW and get too easily bent out of shape from normal conversation. Has anyone else noticed this? I recently saw the youtube video about the hula hoop and just want to know other drivers thoughts. I drive in Raleigh, NC. I am thinking of dumping Lyft because of it.


I drive out here in Southeren California, in particular the LA and Orange County. West Hollywood and Long Beach tend to be, at least in my opinion, have higher concentration of these SJWs and LGBTQ+ individuals.

However, I have not had any issues with passengers with politics, religion, environment, etc., simply because I keep my mouth shut and just drive. If these passengers talk to me, I simply keep it simple and avoid conversations that might lead to the above listings. More often than not, I have had a lot of gay and lesbians in my car and all they do is chat it up at the back of my car and talk about their lifestyle. Some funny and hilarious. Others that make me cringe. And here is the thing, I NEVER, EVER chime in. I just follow the navigation app, keep my mouth shut, drive and get to the destination.

Understand that there are people out there that get easily "triggered", being offended by key someone else's opinion and opinion that one lashes out. And was that happens it'll be back and forth aruguments between you and your passenger. Luckily enough for me, I have not have something like this video happen to me (and hope not to). I'm fortunate enough that where I drive in LA and Orange County are really working class neighborhoods who still have a very middle of the line or right of center view points so they are not bent out of shape with third gender bathroom laws. In short, pragmatic, practical people.

These SJWs are your 1~5% percenters. These Berkeley, hipster types and their tofu smoothies don't represent the entire population. I should know because I live in California. Hopefully you fare well with them in Raleigh (which I find odd because I would assume that it is a red city or red state in NC).


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Markeezee said:


> I drive out here in Southeren California, in particular the LA and Orange County. West Hollywood and Long Beach tend to be, at least in my opinion, have higher concentration of these SJWs and LGBTQ+ individuals.
> 
> However, I have not had any issues with passengers with politics, religion, environment, etc., simply because I keep my mouth shut and just drive. If these passengers talk to me, I simply keep it simple and avoid conversations that might lead to the above listings. More often than not, I have had a lot of gay and lesbians in my car and all they do is chat it up at the back of my car and talk about their lifestyle. Some funny and hilarious. Others that make me cringe. And here is the thing, I NEVER, EVER chime in. I just follow the navigation app, keep my mouth shut, drive and get to the destination.
> 
> ...


I am with you, I'm pretty good about not engaging in anything controversial. Raleigh is more of a blueish blip in a red state but we don't have nearly as many special snowflakes. There's a decent size LGBTQ population here and I think my funniest moment was a fare shortly after there had been a discriminatory Uber issue that made the paper here. Three gay guys get in the car and we are off, they are chatting and I am driving. The topic comes to the Uber driver that threw his gay pax out and they asked me if I had a problem with gay people, almost looking for a fight. I replied "No, as long as you don't get any gay on the leather". There was a good two seconds of silence and then they bust out laughing. Nice ride the rest of the way. In general, I'm more of a mirror, I either go along and reflect back what they are dishing or I don't engage. Now that tips are coming, this will become even more important and I'm not to proud to suck up for money!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

OP instead labeling pax you disagree with politically as SJW's, why not work on being more tolerant? Always easier to change oneself than others. Or do you have no room for personal growth in your life?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

SJW say they hate Uber as a company and they like how lyft let them tip their driver. Then they will tip you $1 or might not tip at all. They are all talk.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I've been baited into "trigger inducing" conversations with some Lyft pax...as they're talking about Trump or LGBT or whatever..."Hey driver, what do you think?"

Yeah, not stupid. I say in a deadpan voice "Lyft drivers don't have opinions, we just have 5 star ratings". That usually shuts them up.


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich (Jun 11, 2017)

I've been noticing that there has been an upsurge of millennial social justice warrior types with lyft. They always say that they use lyft only because "I feel like Lyft is ,like, a better, like, more ethical companaay?" "And they, like, treat their drivers, like, waaay better?" 

It's usually a heavy set female or a group of females with blue or purple hair and a septum piercing and is often accompanied by a scrawny, worthless looking male or males that usually agree with everything they say. 

I'm not as obsessed with my Lyft rating as I am with my Uber rating, so I usually just let my opinions fly out like katyusha rockets. Especially when these idiots start with the "communism has never been implemented properly" horseshit. They usually just end up sitting there quietly with frozen expressions on their faces until the ride is over while I dismantle their ideology by telling them some childhood stories.


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

There was a video of one who insisted that her driver remove the novelty hula girl toy from his dashboard. It offended all the people from the country of Hawaii she said.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Tryzub Gorinich said:


> I've been noticing that there has been an upsurge of millennial social justice warrior types with lyft. They always say that they use lyft only because "I feel like Lyft is ,like, a better, like, more ethical companaay?" "And they, like, treat their drivers, like, waaay better?"
> 
> It's usually a heavy set female or a group of females with blue or purple hair and a septum piercing and is often accompanied by a scrawny, worthless looking male or males that usually agree with everything they say.
> 
> I'm not as obsessed with my Lyft rating as I am with my Uber rating, so I usually just let my opinions fly out like katyusha rockets. Especially when these idiots start with the "communism has never been implemented properly" horseshit. They usually just end up sitting there quietly with frozen expressions on their faces until the ride is over while I dismantle their ideology by telling them some childhood stories.


They always say that lyft allows tipping , but they never tip . Uber passengers tip in cash but lyft passengers don't even tip in the app.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Markeezee said:


> Hopefully you fare well with them in Raleigh (which I find odd because I would assume that it is a red city or red state in NC).


NC is a red state, but just about any medium-sized or large city or metro area (in this case "The Triangle") with one or more universities (NC State, UNC-Chapel Hill, and Duke are all practically on top of one another) is going to be "blue."


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Tryzub Gorinich said:


> I've been noticing that there has been an upsurge of millennial social justice warrior types with lyft. They always say that they use lyft only because "I feel like Lyft is ,like, a better, like, more ethical companaay?" "And they, like, treat their drivers, like, waaay better?"
> 
> It's usually a heavy set female or a group of females with blue or purple hair and a septum piercing and is often accompanied by a scrawny, worthless looking male or males that usually agree with everything they say.
> 
> I'm not as obsessed with my Lyft rating as I am with my Uber rating, so I usually just let my opinions fly out like katyusha rockets. Especially when these idiots start with the "communism has never been implemented properly" horseshit. They usually just end up sitting there quietly with frozen expressions on their faces until the ride is over while I dismantle their ideology by telling them some childhood stories.


If you don't care about your Lyft rating and just let your opinions fly like rockets, how have you not gotten deactivated? What is your rating right now on Lyft, anyway?


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich (Jun 11, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> If you don't care about your Lyft rating and just let your opinions fly like rockets, how have you not gotten deactivated? What is your rating right now on Lyft, anyway?


Surprisingly, 4.91. It was between 4.80 and 4.85 since summerfest and it shot up since I started driving in Waukesha and lake country and avoiding UWM and Marquette.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

mountan said:


> I drive for both Uber and Lyft and have been noticing a lot of Lyft pax seem to be SJW and get too easily bent out of shape from normal conversation. Has anyone else noticed this? I recently saw the youtube video about the hula hoop and just want to know other drivers thoughts. I drive in Raleigh, NC. I am thinking of dumping Lyft because of it.


Keep Lyft as a backup job, no reason to just quit.



mountan said:


> Its better to look it up on google. Usually a female liberal with huge sense of entitlement but can also be a guy. Almost always a lib and gets offended easily.


They're better known as SoyBoys.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

mountan said:


> I drive for both Uber and Lyft and have been noticing a lot of Lyft pax seem to be SJW and get too easily bent out of shape from normal conversation. Has anyone else noticed this? I recently saw the youtube video about the hula hoop and just want to know other drivers thoughts. I drive in Raleigh, NC. I am thinking of dumping Lyft because of it.


I noticed too a while back around feb/mar. Mostly after the #deleteuber movement.

Conversations can get pretty ugly. Hard to have a simple conversation w some because their skin is paper thin. It's not surprising, considering my market. Fun times!


----------



## Conbad99 (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## AgentSmith (Aug 27, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I am with you, I'm pretty good about not engaging in anything controversial. Raleigh is more of a blueish blip in a red state but we don't have nearly as many special snowflakes. There's a decent size LGBTQ population here and I think my funniest moment was a fare shortly after there had been a discriminatory Uber issue that made the paper here. Three gay guys get in the car and we are off, they are chatting and I am driving. The topic comes to the Uber driver that threw his gay pax out and they asked me if I had a problem with gay people, almost looking for a fight. I replied "No, as long as you don't get any gay on the leather". There was a good two seconds of silence and then they bust out laughing. Nice ride the rest of the way. In general, I'm more of a mirror, I either go along and reflect back what they are dishing or I don't engage. Now that tips are coming, this will become even more important and I'm not to proud to suck up for money!





Disgusted Driver said:


> I am with you, I'm pretty good about not engaging in anything controversial. Raleigh is more of a blueish blip in a red state but we don't have nearly as many special snowflakes. There's a decent size LGBTQ population here and I think my funniest moment was a fare shortly after there had been a discriminatory Uber issue that made the paper here. Three gay guys get in the car and we are off, they are chatting and I am driving. The topic comes to the Uber driver that threw his gay pax out and they asked me if I had a problem with gay people, almost looking for a fight. I replied "No, as long as you don't get any gay on the leather". There was a good two seconds of silence and then they bust out laughing. Nice ride the rest of the way. In general, I'm more of a mirror, I either go along and reflect back what they are dishing or I don't engage. Now that tips are coming, this will become even more important and I'm not to proud to suck up for money!


"Don't get any gay on the leather " freaking hilarious


----------

